# Crest x Blaze (Success!!)



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Yaaay!! My 2nd pair is a success! The frys are currently 2 days old now.
I wonder what color will they be....
Oh yeah, whats the least weeks when the betta fry will show colors? Cuz I need to give my mom's friend some of the betta frys, cause he gave me alot of bettas. Since Blaze ate over 50+ eggs, there's currently now 15...I think...too small to count XD
I'll upload photos as soon as they get bigger.
yaaaay.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay!!!


----------

